

I'd like to own one InkCase Plus, and you? - lily2014
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/378232716/inkcase-plus-e-ink-screen-for-android-phone

======
cherry12115
I think it is a great project and I hope it will be a reality. I have backed
your project. On the other hand, I also hope it can be used for different
model of devices in future. Keep it up.

------
yuhuanjoan
Wow. I like the design.

------
cherry12115
me too, seems a very good design product

